# Replacement for SlimFast?



## Ddeand (Jan 24, 2013)

One of the things that works for me as a pre-ride "meal" is drinking a breakfast smoothie before I head out. The smoothie sits in my stomach nicely, and it keeps me going for a couple hours during the ride. My basic recipe has been this:


Fruit (generally, frozen blueberries)
Milk
SlimFast powder (one scoop vanilla)
Plain Yogurt (tbsp)
Orange Juice
I like this mix a lot, but sorta feel that the SlimFast may not be the best for this mix. But it's the one thing that adds the sweetness that I need, and I really don't like to do bananas. So . . . I'm wondering if there might be some sort of a powdered supplement that would substitute for the SlimFast and would act as a sweetener as well as add in some of the vitamins and nutrients that I need. I blend all this up in a Magic Bullet (which is an awesome little appliance - just like they say on TV).

Any ideas that might give me a more complete smoothie, or should I just stick to what I've been doing?

Thanks for any suggestions and additional recipes!


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

I personally like the vanilla muscle milk powder in smoothies, but the chocolate powder is a good multitasker too!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The vanilla Cytosport Whey Protein is a good one. 27g protein per scoop plus all the amino acids, etc. For a pre-ride mix, I use my Nutri-Bullet and throw in equal portions of Kale, banana, pineapple, apple, raspberry, strawberry (or omit 1 or 2 if I don't have it) and just a tablespoon or 2 of the Cytosport. I then drop in a handful of cashews, pepitas, or other seeds. I mix it with Silk Almond Milk. All of the above is purchased regularly at Costco at very decent prices. The Cytosport adds a hint of sweetner and also smooths/adds some body to the smoothie. I'm not interested in taking in Protein prior to my ride, I'm just topping of the fuel tank and getting my glycemic index up an hour or two before my ride. I'll do the full scoop of Cytosport with a couple of fruits and almond milk about 30 minutes after my ride when the body needs the protein for recovery.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

good post^
will throw out there that cytosport whey and their muscle milk is way down on sugars compared to slimfast powder. So if you're looking for a sweet boost for your smoothie it may not worky. 
Nother thing is serving size. Some do 1/3 cup per, some 1/4. Some with milk, some just the powder so it gets confusing. 
Would also recommend saving the protein powder supplement, which should be spread out and limited to once or twice a day, for post workout.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

I use this.
LeanFit completegreen protein | LeanFit Protein

Also available at Costco.

Leanfit (and Vega) does not contain sucralose (the only two I could find that were sucralose/splenda free). Look up the peer review science, that **** is nasty, and is not even really a "-lose" chemical structure (they use the suffix as advertising, not nutritional science). The science reveals side affects and issues that the producers seem to ignore or play down. I'm not Vegan; I have a very figity and twitchy reaction to sucralose/splenda (almost the same as drinking a few Red Bulls, which I don't drink more than once or twice a year), followed by other symptoms common to sucralose/splenda.

Leanfit is vanilla flavoured (a sweet flavour itself, and the vanilly-ness kind of disappears when mixed with the other stuff in a NutriBullet) and adds a bit of sweetness, with only 3g sugar (no sugar added) and Stevia extract. And the texture it gives is creamy, not powdery. Look up the peer reviewed Stevia science; it actually debunks the claimed side effects and issues published in non-scientific magazines etc.

Then all the same stuff as Oh My Sack! suggested...and add plain Yogurt (Original Balkan Style Plain Yogourt - Astro.ca).

Here's the LeanFit Amino Acid profile:









The Nutrition:









And the Ingredients:


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Then use Ultima, fruit, and some almonds, walnuts, hemp hearts as a recovery post ride.

Ultima Replenisher - All Natural Sugar-Free Sports Drink with Electrolytes | UltimaReplenisher.com

Again, no added sugar, no sucralose/splenda. Uses Stevia extract.
Ingredients:
Our Ingredients - Take a look & see what we're made of. | UltimaReplenisher.com


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

good stuff iscariot
except
we don't know op's goals but regardless, the best time to have fast absorbing proteins, like whey, is post exercise. And that's pretty much the only time simple carbs, like sugar, are a good thing too.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Cheap and easy -- Ensure. Buy the powdered kind, not pre-mixed. You can mix with water or milk.

Some people complain it is 'heavy' in the stomach, although I do not have that effect.

It is NOT low calorie.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Oh My Sack! said:


> The vanilla Cytosport Whey Protein is a good one. 27g protein per scoop plus all the amino acids, etc. For a pre-ride mix, I use my Nutri-Bullet and throw in equal portions of Kale, banana, pineapple, apple, raspberry, strawberry (or omit 1 or 2 if I don't have it) and just a tablespoon or 2 of the Cytosport. I then drop in a handful of cashews, pepitas, or other seeds. I mix it with Silk Almond Milk. All of the above is purchased regularly at Costco at very decent prices. The Cytosport adds a hint of sweetner and also smooths/adds some body to the smoothie. I'm not interested in taking in Protein prior to my ride, I'm just topping of the fuel tank and getting my glycemic index up an hour or two before my ride. I'll do the full scoop of Cytosport with a couple of fruits and almond milk about 30 minutes after my ride when the body needs the protein for recovery.


+1 this is exactly what I do, slightly different mix....

you can buy quality bulk whey protein from these guys: ABCO Laboratories Web Store


----------



## Ddeand (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone - I appreciate the input. I will likely copy this thread and try a few of these suggestions over the next couple months. I don't ride in the winter here in Minnesota (other than a few spin classes each week), but I want to have something that will work for me when the ice clears and the temps get above 45 degrees.

Thanks, again!


----------

